# Attaching Roof to side of home



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Butt up the roof decking to the masonry wall. For the framing aspects, I will leave that up to a carpenter who knows better.

This reply is just intended for the roofing shingles abutting the stucco.

Install the shingles as per spec. Install the step flashing baby tins per each successive course of shingle, nailing at the top portion of the tin down to the roof deck.

Have the correct amount of sheet metal counter-flashings fabricated out of heavy guage 24 ga galvanized or preferably Kynar 500 coated material or copper. Pre-punch the holes in the holes in the sheet metal where the fasteners are going to go through them. Either use a whitney punch with a slightly oversized die than your fastener or use a large nail with the sheet metal resting on a wood board to dimple the hole in it. If you do it the second way, then also use a large phillips head screw driver to expand the diameter of the hole to allow for expansion and contraction of the sheet metal once the fastener is secured.

Hold the sheet metal against the stucco surface and trace a line at the top of the sheet metal, allowing for about a 1/2" to 1" clearance above the shingle roof, and for a smooth flush attachment, use a heavy flat bar to scrape away the grit texture where the fasteners will be secured to.

Either use a foam backer rod, a soft tubular rope like product or just caulk a heavy continuous bead of sealant on the wall about 1/2" to 1" lower than the top edge of the sheet metal counter flashing. Press the sheet metal counter flashing into position and have someone else hold it into position, leaving about a 1/2" to 1" clearance on the bottom edge of the material.

Buy tapcon concrete screws and a masonry drill bit using a hammer drill, making sure the tapcon fasteners are long enough to embed into the thickness of the stucco and into the masonry block.

Pre-drill out the holes and then use a bit adapter and the socket attachment to slowly screw the fastener into the wall.

When completely attached, just back off the tension just a little bit and make sure you do not bend or warp the sheet metal by screwing it in too tightly.

Along the top edge of the sheet metal counter flashing, some of the caulking you already applied previously will ooze out. Now apply a smooth surface bead and use a wet finger to trowel it into a canted or tapered bead sheddind the rain run off from the wall away from the flashings.

Check the caulking job 1-2 days later for any air bubble pocket and re-bead as necessary.

Done.

Ed


----------

